
The Era of “Move Fast and Break Things” Is Over - Elof
https://hbr.org/2019/01/the-era-of-move-fast-and-break-things-is-over
======
Bucephalus355
I can’t remember the name of the VC, but there was an interview in the PBS
Frontline special on Facebook where he made the comment: “back in 2007 when
Mark said ‘move fast and break things’ it didn’t yet sound completely
sociopathic”.

There was also a funny moment where, again forgetting the interviewees name,
recalled interviewing Mark Zuckerberg at a TechCrunch Disrupt even in 2012 or
2013. She described in graphic and vivid detail the unusual physical response
Mark had to a question about privacy, especially the extreme face and neck
sweating.

To be fair to Mark though, I have seen one or two quotes that are taken out of
context from him if you look at the whole paragraph, so obviously there is a
bias against him. But perhaps it corrects for the bias for him that existed
previously.

------
Elof
Asking the questions proposed in the article requires long term thinking and
it seems to me that long term thinking isn’t rewarded in the current version
of the global capitalist market. I’d be interested if anyone can name any
‘unicorns’ that fit these requirements?

I can’t off the top of my head

~~~
toss1
The only ones I can think of off the top of my head are SpaceX and Tesla,
founded with the missions, respectively, of making humanity a multi-planetary
species, and accelerating the global use of sustainable energy technology.

At least those are long-term goals, and larger than making a profit, if not
necessarily responsive to all the questions in the article.

